# whats hitting on the p-cola pier?



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

Any reports? anyone?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

a few flounder.... and lots of dead fish floating on top out there.... red tide is horrible!!!

waste of time to go out there in my opinion.


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks, hopefully it clears out soon, Im jonesing to fish!


----------



## lureslinger (Oct 5, 2007)

Saturday evening from 5:30 pmtill dark the spanish were hitting at the end of the pier. A mixture of sizes, but several of us got fish in the 18-20" range and up to 3 pounds or so. They have been eating well; it looked like they had been feasting on glass minnows and/or small LY's. I got a half dozen (14"-20"), but lost a couple more nice ones, one at the gaff and one which chewed through 80# fluorocarbon as I tried to pull him up to the pier. It was a nice run after a very slow day. 

By the way, the water was clean when the spanish came in. A few kings were sighted, but they didn't seem to be eating.


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

I wentThursday PMand it was absolutely dead until about sunset and then the Spanish turned on for about 20 minutes. As VS200B said, the red tide might make it a waste of time right now.


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

I gigged a 20 pound red snapper in about 2 inches of water yesterday along with about 40 hard tails and spanish!!!! All were within 30 yards of eachother! Some were actually jumping onto the sand!!! Big fat leper lookin fish too!


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

gigged?


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

I was referring to the red tide... It was one of the most morbid things I have ever seen as an avid fisherman. My buddy and I saw all sorts of fish.


----------

